# can i go to canada for study with my family?



## shoaib786 (May 14, 2015)

please somebody guide me if me and my wife can go to canada for study on study visa. how about my kids visa, would that be visiting visa?
can we avail medical insurance on study visa?
is part time job is permissible while study?
can we apply for PR after completing study tenure?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

A simple Google search came up with these links:

Canadian Study Permit

I am an international student in Canada. How can I apply to become a permanent resident?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Check the following Canadian Government website to find out answers to your questions. Healthcare in Canada is a Provincial matter so you need to check with the Province where you’ll be studying as far as health coverage is concerned. Are you aware of the cost of studying in Canada as a non PR/Canadian Citizen?
It is possible to obtain PR status after completing University studies in Canada. 

https://www.canada.ca/en/immigration-refugees-citizenship/services/study-canada.html


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Incidentally, the rules haven't changed since you asked this question six months ago.


----------



## shoaib786 (May 14, 2015)

is this link giving the right info?. as far i know about clbs, when i score l:8, r,w,s: 7 then i can acheive CLb 8 level. then how come this link showing 6 points each required to get clb 8

https://www.canada.ca/en/immigratio...election-factors-federal-skilled-workers.html


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

shoaib786 said:


> can we avail medical insurance on study visa?



Why would you be allowed to avail yourselves of a medical system that you have never paid one penny into? You can access medical care, but will have to pay for it.


----------



## shoaib786 (May 14, 2015)

colchar said:


> Why would you be allowed to avail yourselves of a medical system that you have never paid one penny into? You can access medical care, but will have to pay for it.



ok and how about this link...https://www.canada.ca/en/immigration...d-workers.html

if i go for immigration. how much score required to receive an invitation. if the above link is giving right info then i dont need to struggle for ielts getting L"8, r, w, s :7.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

shoaib786 said:


> ok and how about this link...https://www.canada.ca/en/immigration...d-workers.html
> 
> if i go for immigration. how much score required to receive an invitation. if the above link is giving right info then i dont need to struggle for ielts getting L"8, r, w, s :7.


1) That link you have provided is invalid.

2) It's impossible to know what the next minimum CRS score is, as that is set by the IRCC and nobody can influence whether or not the score will go down or go up.

If you click here, you will find the minimum CRS scores for all of the draws that have taken place. 

You'll note that they've been 440 and above so far this year... if you have a CRS above the cut off, it still doesn't guarantee that you will receive an Invitation to Apply... there are a limited number of invitations allocated for each draw and they are handed out starting from the highest CRS score and working their way down. Take the last draw, for example there were 3750 invitations available and a CRS cut off of 442. Let's say that you had a CRS of 445 (above the cut off for that draw) but you were number 3754 in line (there were 3753 people who either had a higher CRS score than you or joined the pool before you did) you _would *not*_ receive an Invitation nor would anyone who also has a 445 and applied after you or had a CRS score of 442-444. You have no recourse against IRCC if this happens... you may have the requisite score to be eligible, but there are others with higher scores and older profiles than yours and they get higher priority over you. You will still be in the pool and if it happens that the next draw is lower than your CRS rank, you'll move up the priority list (again, you still may not receive an Invitation if there are more people still ahead of you than invitations available).

You'll also note that there was one draw that had a minimum CRS of 288. You wouldn't qualify for that draw as it's the _Federal Skilled *Trades*_ program and you are entering the _Federal Skilled *Worker*_ program and you cannot flip between the programs.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Incidentally, you really _should_ practice improving your written English as it's really not very good.

If you were a tourist to Canada, you'd be o.k. as casual accuracy is good enough for you to get by, but you will have problems in school in Canada or if you get a job that requires accuracy in spelling/grammar/diction.


----------

